# Automatic Transmission revving issue



## Mr Tee (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello Folks!

This is my first post so, bare with me. My wife and I have a 2001 VW Beetle with 116k miles on it. I just changed the following parts on the tranny:

*Transmission Valve Body
Output Speed Sensor
Oil Pan Gasket & Filter*

The car drove fine for 30 days. Now (occasionally) the car will rev high when shifting between 1st & 2nd gears. We took the car to Autozone for a check engine light scan and it came back with the following code:

P0722 (Output Speed Sensor)

Did I miss something? Do I need to replace the Output Speed Sensor again? Has anyone had this issue? 

Your help and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

This seems to be a common issue with the 01M; P0722 = g68 sensor. Some have failed wiring harnesses (tech bulletin; vw has a overlay replacement harness) or the sensor itself is bad. So, it could be a external wiring or sensor problem; not to hard to fix, you just need to do some testing and get the right parts. 

Check out this page: for G38 sensor location: 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...P0722-OBD-code-and-Vehicle-Speed-Sensor/page2

Tons of links with the same problem: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=P07...hrome&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8#q=P0722+vw+new+beetle

I would recommend; you get a vw specific scan tool, to help you with your troubleshooting issues. Check out the VAG 401 on amazon.com or the ross tech vcds.


----------



## Mr Tee (Jan 31, 2016)

Billy, thank you for responding and your advice.

Yesterday I changed both the Output & Input Speed Sensors. Wiring looked fine.
I drove the car this morning to work (50 miles round trip). The car runs very strong, but the tranny is doing the following:

*Drives in 1st gear until 50mph or 4000 km, than it will shift (smoothly) into the next gear.
Downshifts at 30 mph while braking.
The engine light is still on, but I still have the O2 Sensor to replace.*

Any suggestions on what I need to do next.

Thanks!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you confirm; that you replaced the G38 sensor, based upon the links and locations shown in the picture? 

http://kansascitytdi.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/image0072.jpg

Have any of the trouble codes come back? 

I have also heard; of problems with the valve body wiring ribbon cable harness and it is easy to damage the connectors, causing problems. 

http://kansascitytdi.com/01m-valve-body-repair/

Looking over the faq and confirming things are correct, would be a good idea and make sure everything is ok (e.g. adapt reset, fluid level, bolts torqued to spec, etc.) 

http://kansascitytdi.com/o1m-faq/#

You could also contact the owner of Kansascitytdi.com and see what he has to say.


----------



## Mr Tee (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes, I replaced both G68 and G38.

Update:

Left work and the car still drove in 1st gear until reaching 45 mph and a bit under 4000 km. I drove on the highway for 20 miles at 70 mph with no issues. Here's the funny thing. When I exited the highway, the car didn't down-shift like it did in the morning and before getting on the highway. I stopped momentarily, and the car shifted correctly until I arrived home (for another 5 miles).

I stopped by Oreillys for an Check engine light scan. The scan came back with the O2 Sensor and the Output Speed Sensor (P0722). The scan also showed that both speed sensors are working correctly. They were not sure why the P0722 code is still showing.

Any clue why the 0722 code is still showing up?
Why would the car start driving fine after 50 miles of driving?
What is the adapt reset?

Thanks!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I can only say; that you probably need to do some testing and confirm, that the G38 sensor, is working (which is specific to the P0722 trouble code). As noted before; wiring issues are a known problem and these can be intermittent problems, that are hard to nail down. As noted; VW has a tech bulletin(s) on the issue and did in fact, have a replacement harness to address that problem (whether this harness; is still available, I don't know). 

VW Technical Bulletin C01-99-02 

http://www.rialtainfo.com/vw/vw_images/tech_bulletin_01-99-02.pdf

New Beetle (1C) platform would refer to TSB 01-07-17 for G68 faults

http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/deleontow/2009-12-21_051554_Bettle_G68_TB.pdf

At a basic level; a visual inspection of the wiring harness and a continuity test with a multimeter would be a start. In depth VCDS based output testing would show if the computer is "seeing" the signal from the sensor; reading the New Beetle specific tech bulletins could be helpful as well: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6999006-How-to-measure-G68-sensor-on-01M-tranny

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/4-Speed_Automatic_Transmission_(01M)

Good thread; troubleshooting the problem with resolution: wiring and/or sensors being the issue causing the code: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4537122-Limp-Mode-P0722-OBD-code-and-Vehicle-Speed-Sensor

I'm certainly no transmission expert but this is the type of info; that I found, searching online. Hope this helps...


----------



## Mr Tee (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Billy - 

I will take a look at all the info you shared. This is very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, let us know; the results, of your testing and troubleshooting process. Thanks. :wave:


----------

